# My Models!!!!



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been so bad lately about posting pics!!!! :embarrassed: Debbie(SicilianRose) made Maggie and Abbie these beautiful dresses a few weeks ago!!! The dresses are so pretty!!! :heart: Blue looks so great on Maltese!!! :wub: 

:ThankYou: Awntie Debbie and Daisy!!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, they are precious! Great job, Debbie!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The girls look absolutely beautiful in their pretty new blue dresses. :wub: I agree, a deep blue looks stunning on the fluffs. I just finished making Hannah a blue dress too. Debbie did a great job making the dresses. :aktion033:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!!! Your girl's hair look sooo nice! And I also LOVE blue on malts!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soooo pretty!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How sweet of Debbie & Daisy to think of your girls.  The hot pink ribbon really sets off that beautiful blue color.

Your girls are such lovely models. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

They are just sooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that blue color on your malts. And I agree with Lisa, the hot pink bows really set off the vibrancy of that blue.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the dresses. Amazing job Debbie!!!

The girls look absolutely adorable in the dresses :wub2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Your girls look wonderful and Debbie is getting very good!!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

They are ADORABLE :wub: :smheat:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Both are great models. The dresses are really cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Absolutely Beautiful!!! Isn't Debbie just a nice person, she did a great job!! :biggrin:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

your girls are beautiful! always so pretty and groomed :wub: 

i love the contrast of that deep blue and pink


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Your girls :wub: :wub: would look gorgeous in anything - but the dresses ARE stunning!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E, look at those face.....so sweet and loving!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

those dress are beautiful!! Great job debbie!!! The girls look stunning!!! No shock there though! They always look amazing!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! The girls look so pristine and gorgeous!! The dresses are absolutely adorable, I love it!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG The girls look incredible...just gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: and that Sicilian Rose , is not only a sweetheart, but soooo talented.

Hugs to you and thank you so much for sharing...just beautiful.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Your Models are just adorable and I must say "beauties" . Wonderful pictures. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww both are totally gorgeous, the dresses and the sweet little girls. I love how Abbie has her paw up on the side of the bed/couch. So cute.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Such sweet, gorgeous girls in beautiful dresses! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They are so cute! Debbie did a great job on the dresses.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How cute is that and how sweet of Debbie! Great pictures, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow look at their beautiful coat. How on earth do you manage that? They're so so so so gorgeous!!! and the dresses are so beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Debbie's dresses are really beautiful! She has quite the talent!!! Your girls are the most perfect models for Debbie's creations!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

just adorable babies :wub: :wub2: 
Debbie wonderful job on the dresses! I never knew u sewed


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

the look great ..well done Debbie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Those dresses are absolutely GORGEOUS, and so are your girls!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The girls look so adorable in their new dresses by their Awntie Debbie. :wub: :wub: What a great job you did Debbie.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the sweet comments and compliments!!! :sLo_grouphug3: :Flowers 2: I try not to let them go to the girls' heads!!!  

Debbie truly is such a generous and caring person!!! :heart: :yes: She has been and continues to be such a great friend to me!!!! :hugging:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Melissa, they are just beautiful. :wub: I am so sorry that I have not posted sooner but it has been crazy as you know. I just love how the color pops against their white coats. :wub: :wub: So happy that they fit and you like them.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

your girls are sooooo pretty


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maggie and Abbie get more beautiful by the day I think. Great pictures Melissa.


----------

